# EV SOLAR RV POWERWALL BATTERY 2.5kWh 12V 230Ah 46P3S SAMSUNG 21700 50G CELLS



## MasonLucas (Oct 2, 2020)

EV SOLAR RV POWERWALL BATTERY 2.5kWh 12V 230Ah 46P3S SAMSUNG 21700 50G CELLS On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/203732862386?


----------

